# .



## pbattleiv

..


----------



## sjrobin

HB Marquesa


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

The responsible answer is "I wouldn't."

If you only fish late fall and winter on good days, which is about 7 days per year if my math is right.. Just hire a guide. Seems more cost effective and less of a hassle than buying and maintaining a Marquesa.


----------



## pbattleiv

.


----------



## EvanHammer

If you're only fishing good weather days any skiff should suffice. If you bought a Marquesa there aren't many days I would stay home because of weather.


----------



## Spike.985

HB Marquesa. But there are still days when I opt not to cross. XM weather is great for the summertime thunderstorms.


----------



## KimmerIII

We fish out of there all the time. We run a Gordon Waterman and a Maverick Mirage II. The longer run over is from Pass Christian Yacht Club to Grand Pass. That is about 13 miles. If you leave out of La France, it is only about 7-10 miles depending on if you go behind half moon island and go in at Blind Bay or Bayou La Fee. There are some areas in the marsh you can run a bay boat but by and large once you get into the marsh, you can't get into the ponds and cuts in a bay boat. Taking a skiff is the way to go. Just get a pair of waders and a jacket and cover up for the ride over. Once in, stop and take all that off and run around like normal. We usually try fish a north wind or a south wind to get in and out. An east or west will beat your teeth in. Feel free to ask us any questions. We have been fly fishing in skiffs out there over 20 years.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Lots of great advice in this thread. Although it hurts my heart to see some of the specifics being discussed on an open forum. PM's are great!


----------



## ifsteve

Thank you Caleb!!!!


----------



## pbattleiv

.


----------



## KimmerIII

I posted the name of two public launches and the distance anyone can measure themselves on google earth. I don’t think these are state secrets


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

I don't think anyone involved intended any harm. Myself included.. But* there are very few fisheries left that still hold quite a bit of magic like that one can, and if you've ever spent time in a fishery that is crowded or under serious decline (read Florida as a whole) you would think it unwise to name public launches, distances, bayou names etc. on an open forum such as this which only encourages traffic from outsiders. Especially when you see guys in other threads talking about "riding out" to get some "dope footage" with 6 other skiffs full of flatbills from south Florida. Just a note from a random guy who spends quite a bit of time out there in "places" in a 30hp tiller skiff. 

Also, if you ever have a question regarding large water in little skiffs, I'm just a PM away @pbattleiv


----------



## pbattleiv

.


----------



## pbattleiv

.


----------



## Canebrake51

Before Katrina there was a lagoon inside one of the islands in the marsh. A close relative who had an enormous amount of experience got stuck in the lagoon mid-morning and had to wait for the tide to change many hours later. Luckily it was a mild November day and no harm came to anyone but that is definitely shallow water skiff territory. BTW have not named th island and besides, all changed since then. Marquesa, Vantage or big Beavertail. Running out of Pass Christian.


----------



## KimmerIII

pbattleiv said:


> Don’t think you committed a cardinal sin, but I do see the concern in bringing any attention at all to any particular place. Heck I even changed the thread title. Cool to hear what you are running and how you do it- that’s the kind of info I was looking for. Have you ever gotten stuck out there and had to spend the night? Any scary situations in the 20 or so years you’ve been doing it?



Yes, got airlifted out by coast guard once after running onto the mud after a storm.


----------



## pbattleiv

.


----------



## EvanHammer

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I don't think anyone involved intended any harm. Myself included.. But* there are very few fisheries left that still hold quite a bit of magic like that one can, and if you've ever spent time in a fishery that is crowded or under serious decline (read Florida as a whole) you would think it unwise to name public launches, distances, bayou names etc. on an open forum such as this which only encourages traffic from outsiders. Especially when you see guys in other threads talking about "riding out" to get some "dope footage" with 6 other skiffs full of flatbills from south Florida. Just a note from a random guy who spends quite a bit of time out there in "places" in a 30hp tiller skiff.
> 
> Also, if you ever have a question regarding large water in little skiffs, I'm just a PM away @pbattleiv


If you think the FLA flatbillers are bad you should see the damn Texicans in gimme caps trespassing in your backyard!


----------



## KimmerIII

pbattleiv said:


> I misused the word “stuck”. I meant it as “couldn’t get back across because weather conditions changed unexpectedly” not literally stuck in the mud.


 No, even if it’s rough you can poke back in now up in a Maverick or Gordon. We been in some pretty rough stuff over the years but normally it only gets bad in the ship Chanel and about a mile from pass Chriatian yacht club. The other part of the ride is protected by land. But that is why we don’t fish east or west winds also. Those will beat you to death and you can’t drive with them or into them. They quarter into you or directly into your side and it’s not fun. Anything over 15 mph wind we don’t go. If you can pick your days, you will have plenty of days to fish but also get annoyed with the weather. It’s the trade off.


----------



## jmrodandgun

KimmerIII said:


> Yes, got airlifted out by coast guard once after running onto the mud after a storm.


There must be more to that story. When that happened to us we had to spend the night.


----------



## KimmerIII

Not really. We came around the corner after a hurricane had come thru and were checking the marsh out and all the water had come out of a pond that always was deep with water. We slid across the mud. Called Sea tow. They came out and could not get to us because we were too far into the mud and they couldn't walk or throw a line to us. So, then we called the coast guard and asked if they would come get us. They did. I have a picture of all of us with standing in front of the helicopter with the crew. We had the dog with us because we were just scouting. It was pretty wild.


----------



## sjrobin

Have you called Sea Tow or the Coast Guard a lot over your 35 years? You were fortunate the CG was not doing something more like search and rescue or you would have spent the night in the mud or wait for the tide.


----------



## KimmerIII

sjrobin said:


> Have you called Sea Tow or the Coast Guard a lot over your 35 years? You were fortunate the CG was not doing something more like search and rescue or you would have spent the night in the mud or wait for the tide.


In my 72 years old I have had it all about happen to me at some point. My son is 35. He and I share this account so sometimes he is on here and sometimes I am. He is better with setting up accounts and things like that but I enjoy reading this forum so I will also type on here sometimes. As for your question, in the marsh we have used Seatow once for a blown powerhead out there. Coast guard only came because they weren’t doing anything and had to do some training flight. We sat in the boat for about 12 hours total. They then flew us over the marsh and down the coast all over to burn fuel. They said something about having to use all the fuel up by certain times so we got to see the coast at night and get a cool helicopter ride.


----------



## sjrobin

KimmerIII said:


> In my 72 years old I have had it all about happen to me at some point. My son is 35. He and I share this account so sometimes he is on here and sometimes I am. He is better with setting up accounts and things like that but I enjoy reading this forum so I will also type on here sometimes. As for your question, in the marsh we have used Seatow once for a blown powerhead out there. Coast guard only came because they weren’t doing anything and had to do some training flight. We sat in the boat for about 12 hours total. They then flew us over the marsh and down the coast all over to burn fuel. They said something about having to use all the fuel up by certain times so we got to see the coast at night and get a cool helicopter ride.


Good to know you are still going out to the islands in small skiffs at age 72. Still poling?


----------



## KimmerIII

sjrobin said:


> Good to know you are still going out to the islands in small skiffs at age 72. Still poling?


Yes. The ponds aren’t bad and if you are on the leeward side of the wind you can do it.


----------



## Dallas Furman

EvanHammer said:


> If you think the FLA flatbillers are bad you should see the damn Texicans in gimme caps trespassing in your backyard!


And just exactly what is a gimme cap. Apparently I’m out of touch with some of the new lingo out there today.


----------



## KimmerIII

I dont know either on the hat but I understand what he is saying about the guides. the influx of guides from other areas to the marsh for the fall/winter season just keeps growing each year it seems. Back when we started going in the 1990's, there was no one out fishing hardly at all. Even up until about 6-7 years ago you may see one boat all winter poling in there and you usually knew who it was. Now in the season its rare if you don't see 3 or 4 each time you go. You can usually tell because they have 3 folks on the boat and usually are on the wrong bank or in some place that has no fish just kinda guessing and hoping.


----------



## KimmerIII

Also, I forgot to add to the OP. Now that I am retired I devote most of my time to my fly fishing school and I got my son to help set up the instagram page and website. I enjoy teaching lessons now to people wanting to learn to fly fish. You can find us at gulf coast fly fishing school on instagram and facebook. We post pictures of our trips, equipment, etc but we dont post any specific locations on there. Hopefully I'll get to see some of you in the marsh. Both my boats have gulf coast fly fishing school on the side so say hello if you see us.


----------



## Dallas Furman

I understand completely. I remember when a rather large group o Galveston guides started coming down to Baffin Bay during big girl season running everybody over like they owned the place. Didn’t end well at the boat ramp on a few occasions.


----------



## pbattleiv

.


----------



## jboriol

Paradise lost...


----------



## pbattleiv

.


----------



## jboriol

Could be the best rig of all time...
This is the first Hell's Bay I ever laid eyes upon in 2003 in Slidell, Louisiana and the obsession began.


----------



## pbattleiv

.


----------



## jboriol

pbattleiv said:


> I misused the word “stuck”. I meant it as “couldn’t get back across because weather conditions changed unexpectedly” not literally stuck in the mud.


I did it for many years in a bay boat and one time the seas were quartering to a point they were higher than I could see over, but slick calm when I went out. Scary stuff and odds are it will eventually happen in a smaller boat, NEVER underestimate how rough lake Borne/MS sound can get and yes I know numerous people who have gotten stuck out there. Take extra kit with food, water, extra change of clothes and extra layers if you fish the marsh in winter. I would typically have a secondary route backup plan to a safe harbor through the marsh just in case I could not cross and kept a spare key to my truck with my wife if she had to meet me somewhere with the trailer.


----------



## ifsteve

Its amazing to me that some guys think that posting hero shots or talking about an area without mentioning specifics doesn't lead to a degredation in the fishing quality. Oh such and such and area is so vast. Oh such and such an area is to hard to get to. Oh such and such an area is too far from any other activities that nobody wants to go there. And inch by inch the area they so love goes to crap.


----------



## Spike.985

Exit route Uber to get the trailer. Lol. All jokes aside sometimes it’s not for the faint hearted.


----------



## pbattleiv

.


----------



## sjrobin

KimmerIII said:


> Also, I forgot to add to the OP. Now that I am retired I devote most of my time to my fly fishing school and I got my son to help set up the instagram page and website. I enjoy teaching lessons now to people wanting to learn to fly fish. You can find us at gulf coast fly fishing school on instagram and facebook. We post pictures of our trips, equipment, etc but we dont post any specific locations on there. Hopefully I'll get to see some of you in the marsh. Both my boats have gulf coast fly fishing school on the side so say hello if you see us.


Gulf coast fly fishing school or out of state guides. Not much difference.


----------



## pbattleiv

.


----------



## WillW

I’m going to agree with @ifsteve, loose lips sink skiffs. Most people won’t try something new unless they have knowledge of someone doing it first. I see two of my favorite out of state fishing towns mentioned more & more on this board. I’ve been pestered by posters about getting agitated by this. I suppose it best to take it easy man. Dont share info publicly, but also @ifsteve, don’t get your feelings hurt by this being a free country; people can & will talk. Some smart guy once said, “the only constant is change.” Best adapt to the new world or get stuck in the past, I guess


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Rent a slip with hoist n fish Mon thru Thursday, I do and that works.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

sjrobin said:


> Good to know you are still going out to the islands in small skiffs at age 72. Still poling?


Me tooo


----------



## ifsteve

Here's the bottom line. What value is there to sharing any intel on an open forum? The best I can tell is the answer is zero.


----------



## jmrodandgun

The Biloxi marsh is 36,000 acres. Nobody is giving away shit.


----------



## EvanHammer

Gimme caps are ones vendors give away


----------



## EvanHammer

ifsteve said:


> Here's the bottom line. What value is there to sharing any intel on an open forum? The best I can tell is the answer is zero.


What's the value in sharing any Intel period?


----------



## sjrobin

EvanHammer said:


> What's the value in sharing any Intel period?


If people/citizens do not know anything about what is left of our great coastal zone, the coastal zone will be forgotten and continue to be de-graded by coastal development and unsound water management decisions. As an example, the Galveston Bay Foundation has done some great work re-establishing and protecting wet lands that now provide some good sight fishing. Sight fishing shallow water from a skiff is one of the best ways to create passion for the coastal zone. The shallow draft skiff is one of the best ways to create that passion that can create the political will to protect the resource. So, I like to think that as a shallow draft guide, I am part of creating the passion. But for you guys that own skiffs, take friends and family out on the water and introduce them to your world.


----------



## KimmerIII

I think some of you are overreacting. I fish in Orange Beach all of the time and that is an area that is (a) easy to get to for anyone and (b) not dangerous to fish (c) has specific markers and known spots that anyone can fish like docks, jetty's or piers. The Biloxi Marsh is (a) not easy to get to (b) dangerous to fish as it is always changing (c) doesn't have specific markers. It is so large you wouldn't know where to go if you didn't have someone show you. It has a large number of characteristics that will protect it from the masses. I don't think discussing if it is fishable or not in a skiff is giving knowledge to some large group of people that are going to abuse the fishery. If you said "fish these months, go in these ponds and fish this bank on this tide" that would be a problem. Just my opinion but the quality of the fishing hasn't deteriorated over the years while the change in folks fishing it has.


----------



## Fishshoot

I for one think that the high limits on Reds and Trout in Louisianna do more damage to the fishery than the information shared on here. Many of us may practice catch and release fishing but I don't think that holds true for the many (100's?)conventional trips that head out every day with 2-4 clients on a bay boat and every client catches a limit or near it and takes the fish home to rot in their freezer.


----------



## Canebrake51

And somehow I don’t think Alphonse and Gaston are reading Microskiff for intel.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Canebrake51 said:


> And somehow I don’t think Alphonse and Gaston are reading Microskiff for intel.


Locals from st Bernard probably don't read this site


----------



## Zika

Boudreaux and Thibodeau can't read.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Since we've established that it is in fact possible to fish the area in a skiff which was I believe the original intent... let's just ice this thread maybe? Doesn't seem like much good will come from continuing this conversation @pbattleiv


----------



## State fish rob

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Lots of great advice in this thread. Although it hurts my heart to see some of the specifics being discussed on an open forum. PM's are great!


Wait to you find your “honey hole “on Saturday morning the TV Saw my house three times last year on local fishing show. Wth. Damn cameraman. Only good thing is most folks don’t put in the time


----------



## mungerdog

Anyone with an ounce of brains and Goggle/Bing maps can quickly figure out 3 or 4 spots to launch in MS. Up to 5 years ago it was unusual to see another “flats” boat out there. Now it’s 4 or 5 boats fishing within eyeshot fishing the same old spots. Wish folks would venture off the beaten path because there’s fish out there also (well that the rumor).


----------



## dranrab

Every single bit of Louisiana's saltwater marsh is prime fall/winter inshore fishing. There is no secret in that at all.


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Good luck crossing this week


----------



## CoolRunnings

Zika said:


> Boudreaux and Thibodeau can't read.


A few of us can! Wind, range and freeboard could possibly be limiting factors for some. Ms. sound can get snotty and a bear to deal with even in a deep vee.


----------

